# 69 Heater Core



## ramairthree (Feb 28, 2009)

I need to replace my heater core.
It is an AC car. (AC equipment in place, but not functional)

Is a 69 GTO a model where it is possible to do from the firewall, under dash, and through the glove box,

or is this still the A body style where you are removing a fender well, trim, kick panel, etc. also?

Still no manual for me car has arrived yet,
so I don't have a place to look it up.

Any info appreciated.

I just went for a quick fun drive, but it is below freezing here, so I need to get the core replaced.


----------

